# Paris' new Hoodie!!



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

*Eat your heart out Juicy!!* :lol: 



















Thank you soooo much Maria & Tundra (Tundraqueen). It fits her perfectly and we LOVE it!!

I took her to the Vet yesterday for her rabies vaccine, and she weighs 2.5 pounds now. She has put on a little over a pound since we got her.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Love that pink!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww thats fab she looks great


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

She looks great in it to...I might add!!! Good job Tundra Queen!!!


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

Was that custom made?

I'd like to get a hoodie for Tyson and Sonic but when they went to the bathroom they'd probably pee on it. But it looks great.


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Definitely pretty in pink Paris!! Nice job on that hoodie Tundra Queen!


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

oh my! she is BEAUTIFUL in that pink!


----------



## Teddy's Mummy! (Sep 21, 2005)

cute hoodie....even cuter chi!!! Go PARIS!!!!!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

she looks great in that hoodie ..i love it !! 

kisses nat


----------



## TundraQueen (Aug 12, 2005)

oh no, she is STUNNING!! what a cute little blondie  she models that sooo well, I hope shes nice and toasty  :wave: 

and thanks everyone for the compliments!


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Aaaaw, she's just too adorable!


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

she's beautiful. Nice Hoodie


----------



## KtS257 (Aug 19, 2005)

She looks so sweet!!!!


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

Very nice!

:?: What's on the back, it looks like a custom patch? Id looove that!!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

WOW :shock: she looks gorgeous , like a real little super model :wave:


----------

